# 3018 RBR Fantasy Vuelta Game



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

*2018 RBR Fantasy Vuelta Game*

It’s up and ready to go. 

League Code: 983386718


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

No strategy here. I just went with guys I enjoy watching race and will let the chips fall where they may. Join in and let’s have some fun!


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks. I'm in. Maybe no strategy is the way to go. History shows my strategies always stink so I will give it a whirl.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

In ... even though my team will likely be a disaster.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

IN! 

It's nice to see you are all so confident. It's the same noises I hear from the lads at the beginning of a long ride.... disclaimers on why they may not be up for the challenge. : )


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

El Scorcho said:


> IN!
> 
> It's nice to see you are all so confident. It's the same noises I hear from the lads at the beginning of a long ride.... disclaimers on why they may not be up for the challenge. : )


Well, it is the end of the season and it has been a long one. Sooo, I will probably just take a recovery period and go easy. Need to make sure I go in to the off season healthy and then start rebuilding for the Spring.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I have a team. It may be terrible, but I have one. One a positive note, it's a team I'll at least enjoy cheering for.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

majbuzz said:


> Well, it is the end of the season and it has been a long one. Sooo, I will probably just take a recovery period and go easy. Need to make sure I go in to the off season healthy and then start rebuilding for the Spring.


You've got this down.

I have been going really hard this year in the other races, soooo, I am going to just see what happens. I maybe good....but maybe not. Don't wait up if you're feeling it.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Speculating on who will win the Vuelta 1000 years from now seems a little silly... but okay. 

I think Klag from the planet Opticon 5 will win it all. I think his four legs and anti-gravity bike will be the deciding factor.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> Speculating on who will win the Vuelta 1000 years from now seems a little silly... but okay.
> 
> I think Klag from the planet Opticon 5 will win it all. I think his four legs and anti-gravity bike will be the deciding factor.


^^^ Ha.

Team Upstate is in like Flynn and warming up on the trainers.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wingandaprayer is in! Zero confidence. But in.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Team Lanterne Rouge is in. My boys are under contract, so likely to be slacking off a bit.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

redlizard said:


> Team Lanterne Rouge is in. My boys are under contract, so likely to be slacking off a bit.


LOL, well at least one of my riders is more interested in the Worlds, but he is racing in his home country.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

redlizard said:


> Team Lanterne Rouge is in. My boys are under contract, so likely to be slacking off a bit.


I considered that for some of my guys as well. Was going to leave Dennis on as he has something to prove to everyone, including himself, as he transforms as a rider, but decided against it.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Can you all see the league? For some reason I got in but can’t see it. I can visit my team but not the RBR league.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

majbuzz said:


> Can you all see the league? For some reason I got in but can’t see it. I can visit my team but not the RBR league.


You may have to delete some of the previous games you played. I did.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Well it's pretty obvious my team sucks in time trials. Worst part is I'm sure Valverde wasn't too far away from getting a few points. Well he should get me some points tomorrow. He did say something about wanting to stage hunt and tomorrow is a good stage for that. Oh yeah, he's not only under contract for next year (although that's never matter to him as far as his performance) and is highly interested in the Worlds this year.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> You may have to delete some of the previous games you played. I did.


That did it, thanks!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Wetworks said:


> I considered that for some of my guys as well. Was going to leave Dennis on as he has something to prove to everyone, including himself, as he transforms as a rider, but decided against it.


That appears to have pissed him off!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

redlizard said:


> That appears to have pissed him off!


Lol, yes I am a supreme motivator.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

majbuzz said:


> That did it, thanks!


No problem dude. The game creator said we should be able to use the same code for every game in the future from now on. It’s supposed to help us avoid this, but I keep forgetting to try it.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Wetworks said:


> Lol, yes I am a supreme motivator.


LOL, guess you're good at motivating.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

In for the win!

Maybe.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Even with Ben King on my team and winning two stages, I'm still bringing up the rear.
Oh well, at least HE'S doing well...Kudos.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Even with Ben King on my team and winning two stages, I'm still bringing up the rear.
> Oh well, at least HE'S doing well...Kudos.


2 stage wins from a 4 point rider! Amazing! Happy for him, didn’t he get dropped by EF Cannondale last year?


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> 2 stage wins from a 4 point rider! Amazing! Happy for him, didn’t he get dropped by EF Cannondale last year?


Don't really know if he was but I'm glad I got to see him win the Nat'l Championship from a long solo break when he won in Greenville a few years ago.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

UpstateSC-rider nice pick with Ben King. Obviously you did a good job picking a low point rider.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sure I won't finish on the podium for the race, but a stage win is very nice. I'll happily take that and go home.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It’s really close between 2nd place and 7th place in our game. Even 1st could get caught by any of those teams if he has an off day. It should be interesting to see what happens over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

It's gotten a lot closer at the top than I expected with only 60 points difference. With several top riders in common (Yates, Lopez, Sagan), it may come down to how well Kelderman does vs. Pinot and/or final post stage points.

Or maybe Bennett or Zakarin pull one outta their ass tomorrow??? Or De Gent wins on a long breakaway?? Or Van Poppel seals it with a high finish on the final sprint???

Plenty of intrigue left, even this late in the game.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

redlizard said:


> It's gotten a lot closer at the top than I expected with only 60 points difference. With several top riders in common (Yates, Lopez, Sagan), it may come down to how well Kelderman does vs. Pinot and/or final post stage points.
> 
> Or maybe Bennett or Zakarin pull one outta their ass tomorrow??? Or De Gent wins on a long breakaway?? Or Van Poppel seals it with a high finish on the final sprint???
> 
> Plenty of intrigue left, even this late in the game.


It’s definitely close. I am excited to see how it plays out. Unfortunately, I think I am out of the top 5 at this point due to trusting Quintana (for the last time). I can’t complain though, I had a great first week and absolutely enjoyed this race. I even won a couple of stages and spent a few days in red. The sponsors should be happy as long as we finish strong.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Haven't even tried to check my team from here. Hope it's doing alright.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

KoroninK said:


> Haven't even tried to check my team from here. Hope it's doing alright.


You are doing great K, hope you are OK and that you can get life back to normal soon. 

RED LIZARD! Of course it is. Haha. You have picked the better team. Maybe the sprint has an impacrt, we will see, it’s a long shot.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> You are doing great K, hope you are OK and that you can get life back to normal soon.
> 
> RED LIZARD! Of course it is. Haha. You have picked the better team. Maybe the sprint has an impacrt, we will see, it’s a long shot.


Thanks for the update. I'm ok. Stuck in a hotel in Charlotte at the moment. Hopefully it stops raining really soon at the coast so the flood waters drain back into the ocean quickly so they can open up the roads and we can get home. Hopefully the house isn't flooded. The street behind ours (which is lower than ours) is flooded. Our street is higher and our house is up a bit of an incline from the road. But i needs to stop raining.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cong4atulations Red Lizard on the win!! And Koronin on the podium! You came in 3rd K! Hope the house turns out to be OK... 

Thanks for getting us going Rashad and thanks to all for playing! 

It was a great race, one of the most fun to date... Red Lizard picked an amazing team! Crushed the mountains!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats to all of you that played well. I definitely enjoyed it and hope we keep it going. Thanks for playing everyone!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> Cong4atulations Red Lizard on the win!! And Koronin on the podium! You came in 3rd K! Hope the house turns out to be OK...
> 
> Thanks for getting us going Rashad and thanks to all for playing!
> 
> It was a great race, one of the most fun to date... Red Lizard picked an amazing team! Crushed the mountains!


That was good fun and a squeaker of a finish! Any one of a hundred things in the last few days alone could have had things shake out very differently. Have to admit I was rooting hard against and hurling plenty of curses Van Poppel's way today.

Thanks, Rashad, gonna miss these over the next few months. They sure help me get to know riders at more than a casual level.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

pbl, thanks for the update. A podium is very nice, esp in a GT.

I do have a brief update on my house. From a local page a thread for our neighborhood. Someone posted they were walking their dogs on our street and it did not appear to have had any flood waters on it at all. That is very good news. Also several people said they got power back in the neighborhood today. So that is good. Now the problem is we can't get back due to all roads into the city are flooded. Hopefully we can get back by Wednesday. Regardless we may not have many options as we have to check out Wednesday morning and at least start heading back. If we have to get another hotel (closer to home hopefully anyway) it will be fun as we do have our 3 cats. Was not going to leave them behind.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats to the winner. Had fun with these this year.


----------

